# Hedgie Shirt!



## femmina (Aug 10, 2009)

If any of you happen to be wooters, I hope you vote for this shirt in the current derby. If you aren't a wooter, well, hope it wins so you can buy it too!

http://shirt.woot.com/Derby/Entry.aspx?id=34858


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Vote! I want this one too! :lol: I have a few Woot! hedgie shirts. That one is adorable.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That is so cute but I wish they didn't make all their hedgehog t-shirts brown. I HATE brown.


----------

